# Fly fish the Blanchard?



## banders91 (Feb 7, 2006)

I just moved to the village of Leipsic, OH Its about 30 miles west of I-75
and not to far from me is the Blanchard River. it is west of Findlay, and this stretch is somewhat shallow looking
I'm wanting to wade it this year with the Fly rod to see if anything is bitting around this area
If anyone has any info let me know
thank you
Brian


----------



## flytyer (Jan 3, 2005)

Brian, If you wade the Blanchard watch out for the old quarry holes in the river, they drop straight off into deep water. I haven't fish the blanchard alot but i'll give up the one spot I do fish if you PM me as well as some other places you might hit.
There are a couple of guys on here from Findlay, maybe they can help you out too.


----------



## zspook (Apr 4, 2006)

Brian,
I live here in Findlay and flyfish the Blanchard quite a bit. My favorite location is in the vicinity of the I-75 bridge, both upstream and downstream.

You will find a lot of rock bass, sunfish, some crappies, freshwater drum, channel catfish, a lot of carp, quillbacks, and best of all some real nice smallmouth and largemouth bass.

It is not the cleanest river, but it does have some really good fish in it. Best of all, it does not get overcrowded, if you like some solitude.

I hope this helps. Good luck!
Ed


----------



## banders91 (Feb 7, 2006)

Zspook and others, are you using fly rod or spinning gear? most time when i go to a new area i take spinning gear, and throw green, blue, red or white twister tails or solib body tubes
or what would you recommend, maybe some smaller crank baits?
thanks guys
Brian


----------



## zspook (Apr 4, 2006)

Brian,
I usually use a fly rod, but every now and then I will take a spinning rod and throw small shad raps, countdown minnows, small crankbaits, etc.

I have had great success also using some of the smaller Norman crankbaits, especially the Norman Quarterback.

With the fly rod, I usually use large nymphs, size 8 or 10, small streamers, wooly worms. I prefer flies that are bushy and buggy looking. Some people like crayfish patterns. I'm sure that there are those who love using wooly buggers as well. 

The best suggestion I could give you is to get on the water, and don't be afraid to experiment, and like I said earlier, sometimes I enjoy using what I refer to as my "bass rods."
Good fishing and tight lines!
zspook


----------



## Fishin' Coach (May 19, 2004)

Banders--
Hey, How's it goin' I sent you another PM the other day. I didn't realize you were a "local". I live outside Arlington We gotta hook up sometime. My favorite place to wade the "Blanchard&#8221; is Riverbend Park out by the Reservoir. It meanders behind the park. Easy parking, and its park property so you can wade the length of it without any hassle the riffles behind the ranger station and the bridge pilings downstream are quality stops  
I also have a friend who owns some property on the Blanchard outside of Mt Blanchard that has a couple nice runs. If you want easier wading stay south of Findlay between Mt Blanchard and Findlay Still plenty of fish without getting neck deep.

If you want some easy pickin&#8217;s to get used to handling that fly-rod Try Giertz Lake. It&#8217;s that small pond at riverbend park. On May 5th they stock it with trout for a kid fishing day for a couple of weeks after that limits can be had with a flyrod without a lot of effort.

Around the 4th of July you can rip some hand sized gills from the Res. Fun on the fly if you can keep the fly line out of the rocks 

Good luck
--Jim


----------



## banders91 (Feb 7, 2006)

I plan on trying the pond at River Bend this year and possibly wading the blanchard at the park there, i'll post before i go sometimes and we can meet up if you'd like
I live In Leipsic so i was asking more about the Blanchard West of Findlay like Ottawa Pandora area, some place not so far of a drive so if i just want to go quick for a while, There are plenty of Reservoirs around but i like river/creek fishing, 
If any one is going fishing, I'd be more than happy to meet up with someone, I like to learn all i can and look for new places

thanks
Brian


----------

